# Lostvape Therion 166w Experiences And Advice



## CMMACKEM (16/12/17)

Hi All

I need so advice. I am thinking of buying a Lostvape Therion 166.

I would like to know from users on here about their experiences and if it is worth the money?

Also very important for me , the minimum resistance level stated in the specifications online is 0.1 ohms. But at a store, they claim that it can go as low as .05 ohms. Is this true? I use coils that are .08 ohms to .09 ohms.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/12/17)

Hi @CMMACKEM, I have had mine for a year now and it has been in daily use for the entire period. The leather battery cover has lost some of its color and some edges have become shiny from contact with my hands but not noticeably so. 

Here are some stats showing this mod is no ornament.



My average coil would be between 0.4 to 0.5 ohm so I can not comment on the claims made only on the durability and reliability of it. Some pics showing its present appearance:





I have had not a moments regret on this purchase.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/12/17)

Amen. I have 3 Therions, albeit 75w models as I hardly go over 50W, and they are definitely my go to's. I have 20 odd mods but these are just solid, dependable, timeless, good looking, well constructed, refined and always in my pocket.

As @Raindance eluded, mine has some "character building" juice stains on the leather, but I do not mind it at all - it adds to the appeal, for me...

The DNA chip is superb and can not be faulted. I have had a couple of very low resistance coils in 'em with no problems...

To coin a phrase: just do it...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/12/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Amen. I have 3 Therions, albeit 75w models as I hardly go over 50W, and they are definitely my go to's. I have 20 odd mods but these are just solid, dependable, timeless, good looking, well constructed, refined and always in my pocket.
> 
> As @Raindance eluded, mine has some "character building" juice stains on the leather, but I do not mind it at all - it adds to the appeal, for me...
> 
> ...



How low? It is very important that they go below .1 ohms

And why in the specs would it state min is 0.1 ohms in the official specs...odd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/12/17)

I cant say as I dont have a 166, only 75.

I suggest looking on the Evolv Forum, there are two mentions about low resistance here and here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/12/17)

Many many thanks all


----------



## Raindance (16/12/17)

Now I needed to know for myself.

2.5mm SS316 dual coils comming to 0.08Ohms


Fires with no issue. Resistance does go up to 0.1 ohm as it is TC wire but the mod should have complained if it had an issue with 0.08 ohms.


I do not have any non TC wire so this is the best I could do.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlphaDog (16/12/17)

I have two DNA250 166w Therions and they are in daily use. 
I have run builds as low as 0.07 ohms without issues, and battery life is very good for a 2 cell mod (two Samsung 30Q batteries). I often vape between 80w and 100w depending on the build.

I also charge my batteries using the built in 2 amp cell balanced charging - which gives me added convenience. 

Due to the form factor, they are pocket friendly as well which is a bonus.
Finally, the mod supports up to 25mm atties, anything bigger will overhang...

If I’m honest, these mods are my favourites, and I’m very happy i bought them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/17)

Have a 166?and a 75, they are in use daily and my only opinion is wow, should have done it earlier. I do between .2 and .5 builds, and vape between 25 and 45 W. if I may ask, why do you feel that you need to go so low on the builds?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (17/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Have a 166?and a 75, they are in use daily and my only opinion is wow, should have done it earlier. I do between .2 and .5 builds, and vape between 25 and 45 *W. if I may ask, why do you feel that you need to go so low on the builds?*
> View attachment 116538
> View attachment 116539



Hi

It is due to the coils I use. DNA Staggered Stapled Fused Claptons(SSFC) and on the odd occasion Alien Staples which come in a .09(90%of the time) - .08 Ohms.

These coils are the best hand made coils for flavor and I have tried a number of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (17/12/17)

Thank you all so very much, I was going to buy the ASVape Micheal Mod but you have put my mind at ease and convinced me to buy this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (17/12/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Thank you all so very much, I was going to buy the ASVape Micheal Mod but you have put my mind at ease and convinced me to buy this.


You won't regret it. It's a fantastic mod. Just remember to set it up via Escribe. Battery watt hours etc. Once that's done, you won't need to use escribe again unless you want to tinker around/update firmware.


----------



## CMMACKEM (17/12/17)

AlphaDog said:


> You won't regret it. It's a fantastic mod. Just remember to set it up via Escribe. Battery watt hours etc. Once that's done, you won't need to use escribe again unless you want to tinker around/update firmware.



Battery watt hours ? I guess that I will have to learn.


----------



## AlphaDog (17/12/17)

It's just a setting to tell the mod what your battery specifications are. 

I went through this when I got my first therion 

Here u go:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/therion-166-dna-250-charging-question.t35899/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

